# Softball Accident [UPDATE 4/16/10]



## Forgiven (Mar 24, 2010)

Please pray for a young man that was hit in the head by a softball Tuesday night. He is in ICU and needs all the prayers we can send. All I know is his name is Charlie. He has a wife and a couple of kids. He goes to church at the Oasis in Loganville.


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 25, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## creation's_cause (Mar 25, 2010)

I pray for Charlie in the All Powerful Name of Jesus Christ...The Great Physician....Amen.  Will continue praying, trusting and believing!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 25, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## The PROFET (Mar 25, 2010)

*In the name of JESUS*

Daddy GOD, in the name of JESUS,your son & my brother we intersead for this young man, I think his name is charlie, heal him LORD, A-MEN!!!!


----------



## Sargent (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2010)

Charlie is in my Prayers! May God Bless and pull him thru this.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent up...


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, I was also at field, he is in need of all the prayers he can get!


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sad news.  Prayers sent for the young man and his family.


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent up


----------



## longbeard45 (Mar 25, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Mar 26, 2010)

Prayers sent!~


----------



## Roostem33 (Mar 27, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## turk2di (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers sent for the young man!


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 28, 2010)

He is still in an induced coma today,  I pray to you Dear Lord Please Let Charlie Grant come out of this coma Healthy and completely healed, Please, In Jesus name I pray Amen!!!


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers sent from our family to his


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 29, 2010)

Please keep Praying for Charlie, he is still in very critical condition!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 29, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 30, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 30, 2010)

We got an update at Softball tonight and they said they brought him out of the induced coma this past weekend, he opened his eyes and the doctor ask him to give him a sign if he could understand him and Charlie gave him a thumbs up,PraiseThe Lord!! He still has not been able to move his right side. They put him back in induced coma. Please keep praying!   7:20 tonight has been a week!


----------



## Lorri (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this my prayers added for him and his family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 30, 2010)

Praying for the Great Physician to take over the case...............RW


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 1, 2010)

There is power in prayer! Please continue to remember Charlie, his family, and his church family.


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 1, 2010)

Recieved a good update today about 2pm, Charlie is no longer sedated, he is responding to commands and awake. Praise The Lord! Still no visitors , he is confused and agitated but that is supposedly normal.They hope to have him in re-hab in a week or so, Please continue to Pray for his recovery and thanks to all!!!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 1, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## turk2di (Apr 2, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## dusty80 (Apr 3, 2010)

Prayers sent from another player.......was he pitching?


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 4, 2010)

dustin_horne said:


> Prayers sent from another player.......was he pitching?



No, running home, tagged up on fly ball out and the ball thrown in trying to throw him out from center field but hit Charlie, ball knocked him out, but doctor said damage was done hitting the ground.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 5, 2010)

Certainly, adding our prayers also.  Assuming this is the same incident, my brother in law was telling me about this yesterday.  He plays on one of the church teams in that area.  I forget the name of the church though.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bless his heart, prayers for him and a speedy recovery. We just started our church league last night. It's a lot of fun but you can sure get hurt!! Glad to hear he is coming around. Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 16, 2010)

Charlie is doing very well. Praise the Lord ! He went into rehab expecting to be there 6 weeks. They seem to think he will be out in three. His is using a walker now and slowly regaining the use of his right arm. He even spoke with some of his business associates the other day. Please keep them in your prayers as he recovers. I think they are still taking donations at Bank of America for Charlie Grant as they need all the help they can get. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 28, 2010)

How's Charlie doing now?


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 28, 2010)

*Update 4/28/10*

Charlie was actually at the ball field last night for a short time. He is walking and talking great. He is still having a little trouble with his right arm. Please continue to pray that the Lord will make that arm stronger each day. We give all honor and glory to Jesus Christ. Charlie is truly a walking testimony to the power of prayer. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------

